# Curling lip when petting head and upper back



## Max-n-Nick (May 23, 2013)

So this just started a couple nights ago and we just thought it was him being grumpy.. Then today we thought it might be something to do with his ears so we took him to our vet. She looked him over and said everything is ok from what she could see and gave us an anti inflammatory because she said it could be a pulled muscle. Anyone have any suggestions or anyone else ever have this happen?


----------



## Max-n-Nick (May 23, 2013)

Max is almost 2 btw, it is also getting cold here in WV


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyway you can post a video of it?


----------



## Max-n-Nick (May 23, 2013)

I don't really want to make it worse by petting him there and him getting mad, he still playful and wants to play tug with all his toys it's just when you pet him behind the ears or on the head or upper back he curls his lip like he's getting ready to snap


----------



## Bozema (Nov 23, 2009)

If my dog was lip curling me when I was touching him and the vet couldn't find anything healthwise, I'd make an appointment with a behaviorist as quick as I could. You do not want this to escalate. It's possible your dog views you touching his head as a dominating behavior, but a lip curl is a warning and shouldn't be taken lightly ever.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds to me like there is some sort of pain going on. If you don't see improvement from using the anti-inflammatory, then I would suggest having the vet run a full thyroid panel.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Has he ever done this before? When did this start? It certainly appears to be hurting. Maybe a second vet can take a look at him! How was he acting at the vet when they touched him and checked his ear?


----------



## Max-n-Nick (May 23, 2013)

This started Sunday, when the vet touched and checked him he did the same thing, he is still eating drinking and plays around the house. We are going to try to get him to our regular vet today by they have been booked but we have an appt for first thing tomorrow morning if we can't get in today


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I will take a wild guess. Besides the pain etc mentioned it might/could be a submissive grin developing? Read the 3rd paragraph under mouth on the link below.

https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/virtual-pet-behaviorist/dog-behavior/canine-body-language

My dogs have not done this but I have met a few dogs over the years that have. Some have done it only while being petted, some have walked right up to me with teeth bared in what I call their smile.

You and your vet can read your dog better than us over the internet. Hope things work out for the best.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I used to have a Yorkie that would smile it does look as if he was going to snap when they do this because they show all their teeth there was never any noise when he did it. Like said above you know your dog better then anyone does he make any noise when he does it? I know when my girls snarl there is the normal noise that goes with it but my girls will always make some sort of noise before they even snap at the younger ones who are getting carried away.


----------



## Max-n-Nick (May 23, 2013)

He snapped at the wife this morning after he curled his lip after he let her pet him for a couple seconds before curling his lip the. Snapping at her


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

At this point there seems to be something physically hurting him when you touch there. I would take him to another vet ASAP and see about getting him thoroughly checked, with sedation if necessary.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I had a male Golden that would do this when you pet his chest. No other time. As he grew older, he started biting. He bit me twice, both requiring stitches. We went to a behaviorist with him, and after he was done, he told us we have a 'dangerous' dog. 

We took good care of him, kept him in the home with us, but did not let him be around anyone other then us. At 5 he got cancer and we had to put him down. 

He was a fine duck dog, and I believe that a guy we had work with him on field training was abusive to him, when I was not around. I believe he was an aggressive dog when born, but the trainer elevated to a level that was dangerous. 

Has you dog been boarded or groomed away from you when someone could have done something to him? 

Go to the behaviorist, usually these problems can be controlled...but they can tell you.


----------



## Max-n-Nick (May 23, 2013)

We have had him since he was a puppy at 8 weeks old, he has never been boarded or groomed at all only by me. It all just started Sunday. He still plays and he slept in the bed last night between us. We have an appointment at 8 in the AM with our vet to do a thorough check 

I hate my baby being like this it's so disheartening


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Max-n-Nick said:


> He snapped at the wife this morning after he curled his lip after he let her pet him for a couple seconds before curling his lip the. Snapping at her


I was hesitant to respond yesterday because I wasn't sure if you were referring to a muscle spasm or muscle twitch related to you guys touching a nervey spot. <- My Jacks has something like this on both sides of his face. I can probably get on camera to show what this looks like. These are harmless and just more of a reflex type of thing. 

Pinched nerves though and infections related to the dog's nervous system causing spasms - this would be really concerning - and I'd ask to be referred to a specialist to have this looked at and correctly taken care of - especially since this could be life threatening for the dog in some cases (if infection). 

Our collie will get pinched nerves in his neck, related to his structure and his age (he's 9 and probably has arthritis causing the pinched nerves). He's had 2-3 bad days where he had a pinched nerve and really was in a lot of pain. Literally unable to get up and screaming, and flailing and snapping if handled. This is taken care of with pain meds and anti-inflammatories. <- I'd get a second opinion because if this is what's going on with your dog, he probably needs to be on both for a little while. 

Obviously your dog snapping at your wife indicates this is more than a muscle spasm, but an actual reaction.

I don't think dogs suddenly go from not having any temperament issues to suddenly snapping and reacting without there being pain causing the sudden change. So I would really get a second opinion and at the very least make sure your dog is covered for pain and swelling.


----------



## Max-n-Nick (May 23, 2013)

Thank you al for your responses, first and foremost I don't believe it to be anything that he is fearful of us for any reason us toching him so that's why in my opinion I think it is due to pain of some sort, hopefully the vet will be able to tell tomorrow. I'm going to suggest she doe everything possible is blood work X-ray and anything possible


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm sure your vet will do this, but I would ask her to test for tick-borne illnesses, for sure.

Hoping you find a straightforward answer and best to all of you...


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Any news from the vet?


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure if it helps (given that he has possibly snapped at your wife now) but my Steven was about a year old when I found his 'nervy' spots on either side of his face. He does a pronounced, full-on, Elvis-style lip curl when either of those spots are touched. Given the cranky, nasty little temperament he displayed as a puppy, I assumed he was snarling at me (he spent much of that first year snarling and posturing, as I recall...). Turns out he wasn't- it was his 'Cool- dude' lip curl. 

Btw- he's amazing now, temperament-wise. And really, he was a nasty little piece of work initially, so take heart. Even if it is a temperament issue, it can be corrected. Steven is now the most tolerant, sweet boy- nothing like the angry little mess we first met... Just took a lot of work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Makes me wonder if he has ever been disciplined by someone -- whether in the house or some other human -- smacking him on the head. It could be pain, but it also could be a reaction to an experience he had. And some dogs don't like having their ears touched. In which case you're going to need a behaviorist.

BTW, I also had a dog who would do the full-on Elvis lip curl when petted up by his ear. He was as gentle as could be. With him it was a sign he liked it. Somewhere I have a picture of him doing it, with the caption, "Hunk o' hunk o' burnin' dog."


----------



## Max-n-Nick (May 23, 2013)

The vet didn't find anything he took both X-rays and did blood work. He was fina all day Saturday. Yesterday he started doing it again, it happened twice where he curled his lip and showed his teeth. He has never been hit hard to where he would have that fear of someone touching him. We are kind of at a point here where we aren't sure what to do.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Have you gone to a behaviorist?


----------



## Max-n-Nick (May 23, 2013)

Don't want step on anyone's toes here but I'm not a big fan of them. Not saying it couldn't help but not into that whole thing


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Max-n-Nick said:


> Don't want step on anyone's toes here but I'm not a big fan of them. Not saying it couldn't help but not into that whole thing



Well, my toes are fine. It seems a logical next step since your vet seems to have ruled out any physical trauma. 

How do you plan on correcting the problem without a behaviorist? If it isn't a reaction to a physical ailment, that means it's a behavior. Makes sense to me to see a behaviorist to work through the problem.


----------



## Max-n-Nick (May 23, 2013)

Where would I go about finding a behaviorist


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Have you been to any obedience classes with him? If yes than I would start with the class teacher.


----------



## Max-n-Nick (May 23, 2013)

Was doing some research these folks are just located 45 min from me, what do you think Pet Behavior Change: Dog, cat, and bird behavior management and training services


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla who has always been our problem child, high drive, lack of bite inhibition, low frustration level, etc. went through a similar thing in June. Several times when you approached her head she would curl her lip and hunch down. If you didn't move away she would growl. I hope this explanation helps you to explore a new avenue. Our vet does traditional and Chinese medicine. In Eastern medicine Tayla is a fire dog. She is easily excitable, easily over stimulated, runs a bit hot, etc. We have been told to make sure she is fed rabbit or duck or white fish. These are cooling foods. She also gets herbs and acupuncture. Well we slacked off for a while and she started to develop certain behavior issues. We took her to our vet and he actually had to sedate her to check out her mouth and ears because she did the lip curl and snarl. No physical issues. We immediately went back on cooling foods (Grandma Lucy's Pureformance Rabbit and Orijen Six Fish), herbs and she has only had 1 small episode since July. I don't know if this is your problem or not. I would suggest that you find a vet in your area who does non traditional medicine and at least check out the possibility. As a puppy, Tayla was horrible and we found a great trainer/behaviorist who is also very holistic in her approach. Things have worked out well for us and I hope they do for you also.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Max-n-Nick said:


> Was doing some research these folks are just located 45 min from me, what do you think Pet Behavior Change: Dog, cat, and bird behavior management and training services


 I'm not sure about their training methods. I just don't think negative punishment is the way to go, but check them out and see if you are comfortable with what they suggest.


----------



## Max-n-Nick (May 23, 2013)

I emailed the girl that closest to us and told her our situation and hopefully we hear something back soon


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Since your vet has ruled out a pain issue, at least for now, a trainer (if you don't want to go to a behaviorist) who knows dog-speak could at least tell you if the rest of his body language supports the aggression theory.

Unfortunately, it would make sense. You have a dog coming into maturity and touching a dog on the neck/head is one way dogs tell each other who's the big boy now. But it's much too easy to armchair quarterback via the Internet, so finding someone to work with locally is a great idea.

Have you taken him to training classes along the way? They can work wonders in establishing both your relationship and your ability to communicate with each other.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Max-n-Nick said:


> Where would I go about finding a behaviorist



You can go to www.dacvb.org to find a certified veterinary behaviorist in your area.


----------



## Max-n-Nick (May 23, 2013)

My wife has taken him to training along the way as I work throughout the day


----------

